# Οι πέντε βασίλισσες



## SBE (Sep 15, 2022)

Ο τίτλoς είναι με αφορμή τη ρήση ότι στο μέλλον θα υπάρχουν πέντε βασίλισσες, οι τέσσερεις της τράπουλας κι η Ελισάβετ της Αγγλίας, που δεν θυμάμαι ποιος το είχε πει, αλλά έπεσε έξω γιατί έχουμε αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ευρώπη πέντε μελλοντικές βασίλισσες (σε Ισπανία, Ολλανδία, Σουηδία, Νορβηγία και Βέλγιο) και η Ελισάβετ δεν υπάρχει πια.
Αυτό εδώ το γράφω γιατί δεν είναι δυνατό να μην πούμε τίποτα για τη βασίλισσα που ήξερε όλος ο κόσμος, ώστε να συμμετέχουμε κι εμείς σε αυτό που είδα ότι ονομάζεται infobesity απο κάποιους ή πιο σωστά information fatigue.
Θα πω λοιπόν τι βλακείες έχω διαβάσει αυτές τις μέρες στο βρετανικό τύπο, για να μην έχουμε παράπονο ότι μόνο εμείς είμαστε για τα σκουπίδια. Προσπαθούν οι άνθρωποι να γεμίσουν σελίδες, με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπουμε σε σοβαρές εφημερίδες άρθρα άλλα αντί άλλων. Προφανώς έχουν δώσει εντολή στους αρθρογράφους να γράψουν από 1000 λέξεις για κάθε άρθρο και να είναι όσο πιο clickbait γίνεται (είμαι σίγoυρη ότι έχουμε νήμα για το clickbait).
Μερικοί τίτλοι:
_Γιατί η Κέιτ και η Μέγκαν θα φορέσουν πλερέζες; _Απάντηση στο άρθρο: δεν ξέρουμε αν θα φορέσουν αλλά αν το κάνουν θα είναι γιατί είναι έθιμο. 1000 λέξεις να χαρεί ο φιλόλογος στο σχολείο.
_Εϊναι η Ελισάβετ η μακριοβιότερη μονάρχης στην ιστορία;_ (Λουδοβίκος 14ος, 1500 λέξεις να πάρουμε 18 στην έκθεση)
_Ο Χάρης χωρίς στρατιωτική στολή στην αγρυπνία_ Γιατί δεν θα πάρει μέρος, μόνο τα παιδιά θα πάρουν μέρος, όχι τα εγγόνια, πάμε μάστορα για το δεκαεννιάρι, αν βάλω και φωτογραφίες θα μου βάλει η δασκάλα μεγαλύτερο βαθμό;
_Δεν κάθονται όλοι στην ουρά από σεβασμό λένε οι ειδικοί_ Εδώ έχουμε συνέντευξη από ψυχολόγο που εξηγεί ότι από μελέτες που έχουν γίνει σε προηγούμενα λαϊκά προσκυνήματα έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του κίνητρα, κάποιοι π.χ. είναι απλώς περίεργοι. Ως γνωστόν χρειαζόταν έρευνα γι' αυτό.
_Διαφορετικός ο στρατιωτικός χαιρετισμός της Άννας- φταίει το πένθος; _Απάντηση: όχι, στο ναυτικό του ΗΒ χαιρετάνε διαφορετικά. Άντε άλλες χίλιες λέξεις και φωτογραφίες με ναυτάκια ζουμπουρλούδικα.
Προς τέρψιν των τεθλιμμένων που τους ζάλισαν οι εκθέσεις, ένας σύνδεσμος προς τη νεκρολογία που είχαν στο αρχείο έτοιμη εδώ και χρόνια όλα τα ΜΜΕ και απλά περίμεναν από εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2022)

Κι ένα γλωσσολογικό που δεν άρεσε και τόσο στους αγγλόφωνους το 2016.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 15, 2022)

Κι εγώ θα είχα την περιέργεια να μάθω αν θα μπορούσα να σταθώ 30 ώρες σε μιαν ουρά. (Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το έκανα κιόλας.)

Υπάρχει βέβαια και τώρα βασίλισσα στην Ευρώπη, η Μαργαρίτα Βʹ της Δανίας, που μάλιστα εορτάζει το χρυσό της ιωβηλαίο (και κατέληξε να περικόψει κάποιες εκδηλώσεις λόγω του θανάτου της Ελισάβετ).

Πάντως υπάρχουν και ενδιαφέροντα, ακόμα και διασκεδαστικά σημεία στην ενημερωτική κάλυψη της διαδοχής. Αυτό το άρθρο, ας πούμε, εύκολα δίνει έμπνευση για επεισόδιο του _Yes, Prime Minister_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2022)

SBE said:


> _Εϊναι η Ελισάβετ η μακριοβιότερη μονάρχης στην ιστορία;_ (Λουδοβίκος 14ος, 1500 λέξεις να πάρουμε 18 στην έκθεση)


Αυτό δεν το ήξερα (κακώς, πολύ κακώς) και χαίρομαι που το έμαθα.
Όσο για τις βασίλισσες, το έχει πει ο Φαρούκ (μέγα χαρτόμουτρο) και το είπε για βασιλιάδες:

Farouk 1920–65
Egyptian monarch, King 1936–52 

The whole world is in revolt. Soon there will be only five Kings left—the King of England, the King of Spades, the King of Clubs, the King of Hearts and the King of Diamonds.
addressed to the author at a conference in Cairo, 1948; Lord Boyd-Orr _As I Recall_ (1966)


----------



## cougr (Sep 16, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Κι εγώ θα είχα την περιέργεια να μάθω αν θα μπορούσα να σταθώ 30 ώρες σε μιαν ουρά. (Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το έκανα κιόλας.)


Και μάλιστα όταν βρέχει ακατάπαυστα και δυνατά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2022)

Φιλοφρόνηση από την πόλη του Βερολίνου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2022)

Και η φίλη η Νεφέλη έγραψε σε μια γλωσσική ομάδα:

Φαντάζομαι όλοι έχετε δει την ουρά 5 χιλιομέτρων στο Λονδίνο για το φέρετρο της Ελισάβετ, και τα σχετικά αστειάκια που κυκλοφορούν ότι τόσα χρόνια οι Άγγλοι προπονούνται στις ουρές για αυτήν ακριβώς τη στιγμή, ότι οι τελευταίοι της ουράς θα δουν το φέρετρο του Καρόλου κλπ ​Εμένα το αγαπημένο μου είναι αυτό: "Queue is such a great word. The actual important letter, and then four more silently waiting behind it in a line."​


----------



## cougr (Sep 16, 2022)

Όπερα του Σίδνεϊ


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 16, 2022)

Στο Σίδνεϊ βλέπω ότι τίμησαν ταυτόχρονα τη βασίλισσα και το κουστούμι του διαδόχου της.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2022)

Σωστά, τη Μαργαρίτα την ξέχασα, αλλά αν ήθελα να κάνω ακροβατικά θα έλεγα ότι αναφερόμουν σε μελλοντικές βασίλισσες, που θα έχει μπόλικες η Ευρώπη. Μάλιστα στη Σουηδία έχουν δύο μελλοντικές βασίλισσες, μάνα και κόρη.
Όσο για τα λεωφορεία των επισήμων, δεν ξέρω ποιός Σερ Χάμφρεϊ το σκέφτηκε, αλλά είναι η χαρά του τρομοκράτη. Με μια βόμβα καθαρίζεις ένα λεωφορείο αρχηγούς κρατών. 
Δεν είναι και δύσκολο να το οργανώσουν με τις λιμουζίνες όπως στα Όσκαρ, δίνεις στον καθένα ώρα άφιξης, για να μη γίνει συνωστισμός, και καθορίζεις έναν δρόμο εισόδου κι έναν εξόδου και λες στους οδηγούς να μην παρκάρουν. Ή είχες προνοήσει από πριν να γίνει η κηδεία κάπου με άπλα, π.χ. στο κάστρο του Ουίνδσορ, αφού εκεί θα την θάψουν, κι όχι στο Αββαείο του Ουεστμίνστερ, μέσα στο κέντρο της πόλης.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2022)

Ένας φίλος έγραψε στο ΦΒ του ότι θα παει να καθίσει στην ουρά αυτών που πάνε να χαζέψουν την ουρά. Ένας αλλος προτεινε να βάλω το νάρθηκα που έχω απο το προπέρσινο κάταγμα, και να παρω τις πατερίτσες και να πάμε στην ουρά των αναπήρων που ειναι μικρότερη 
Στα κανάλια ρωτάνε αυτούς που βγαίνουν από την ουρά και κανένας δεν έχει πει ότι περίμενε πάνω από δέκα ώρες, κι οι περισσότεροι λένε γύρω στις πέντε ώρες. Στο μεταξύ η ουρά δεν είναι στάσιμη, συνεχώς περπατάνε και μάλιστα γρήγορα. Ε, δεν είναι δυνατόν να κάνουν είκοσι ώρες για πεντε χιλιόμετρα, όσες στάσεις και να έχει στο δρόμο. 
Άσχετο¨Έχω τόσο πολύ συνδέσει τα ελικόπτερα με την αστυνομία που κυνηγάει κακοποιούς που τις τελευταίες μέρες όταν ακούω ελικόπτερα η πρώτη σκέψη είναι ότι κάτι έγινε πάλι στη γειτονιά. Ακόμα κι όταν ταυτόχρονα βλέπω στην τηλεόραση πλάνα από ελικόπτερο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2022)

Γελοίας αρθρογραφίας συνέχεια:
_Κρυφό σύμβολο στη σόλα του παπουτσιού της Μέγκαν- τί σημαίνει;_ Απάντηση: είναι το εμπορικό σήμα του υποδηματοποιού.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 16, 2022)

SBE said:


> Στα κανάλια ρωτάνε αυτούς που βγαίνουν από την ουρά και κανένας δεν έχει πει ότι περίμενε πάνω από δέκα ώρες, κι οι περισσότεροι λένε γύρω στις πέντε ώρες. Στο μεταξύ η ουρά δεν είναι στάσιμη, συνεχώς περπατάνε και μάλιστα γρήγορα. Ε, δεν είναι δυνατόν να κάνουν είκοσι ώρες για πεντε χιλιόμετρα, όσες στάσεις και να έχει στο δρόμο.


Τι να σου πω… Ίσως εξαρτάται από την ώρα· ο Μπέκαμ περίμενε 12 ώρες, λέει, και αυτή τη στιγμή γράφουν ότι η ουρά απλώνεται οχτώ χιλιόμετρα και τελειώνει στο Πάρκο Σάδορκ. (Έχει πάρκο στο Σάδορκ; Α είναι πιο πέρα, μάλιστα.) Και την έκλεισαν για κάμποσες ώρες επειδή είχε γεμίσει; Μα πώς γεμίζει μια ουρά; Μάλλον εννοούν ότι έφτασε στο όριο των δέκα χιλιομέτρων για το οποίο είναι οργανωμένοι, και δεν θέλησαν να την αφήσουν να πάει πιο πέρα. (Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, σου δίνουν αριθμημένα βραχιολάκια εκεί, για να μπορείς να πηγαίνεις στην τουαλέτα ή να κάθεσαι λίγο όταν χρειάζεται.)

Και έχει και ιχνηλάτηση ουράς, για να ξέρεις πόσο να περιμένεις ότι θα περιμένεις. Αυτή τη στιγμή λέει… Oh, dear.





Πάντως όταν έλεγαν για την ανακήρυξη του νέου βασιλιά ότι συνδύαζε την παράδοση με την τεχνολογία (επειδή μεταδόθηκε πρώτη φορά τηλεοπτικά), προφανώς δεν είχαν δει ακόμα αυτό εδώ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 16, 2022)

SBE said:


> Όσο για τα λεωφορεία των επισήμων, δεν ξέρω ποιός Σερ Χάμφρεϊ το σκέφτηκε, αλλά είναι η χαρά του τρομοκράτη. Με μια βόμβα καθαρίζεις ένα λεωφορείο αρχηγούς κρατών.
> 
> Δεν είναι και δύσκολο να το οργανώσουν με τις λιμουζίνες όπως στα Όσκαρ, δίνεις στον καθένα ώρα άφιξης, για να μη γίνει συνωστισμός, και καθορίζεις έναν δρόμο εισόδου κι έναν εξόδου και λες στους οδηγούς να μην παρκάρουν. Ή είχες προνοήσει από πριν να γίνει η κηδεία κάπου με άπλα, π.χ. στο κάστρο του Ουίνδσορ, αφού εκεί θα την θάψουν, κι όχι στο Αββαείο του Ουεστμίνστερ, μέσα στο κέντρο της πόλης.


Στον Άγιο Γεώργιο δεν χωρούν όλοι αυτοί· θα έπρεπε να γίνει έξω η τελετή. Βασίζεσαι στον αγγλικό καιρό για κάτι τέτοιο; Και τέλος πάντων, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η ίδια η βασίλισσα διάλεξε το Αββαείο. Έχει στενούς δεσμούς με τη μοναρχία και με την ίδια, συν ότι βρίσκεται δίπλα στο Κοινοβούλιο.

Ως προς τα λεωφορεία, είναι πιο συμπαγή και άρα πιο εύκολο να τα προσέχουν απ' ό,τι μια τεράστια αυτοκινητοπομπή από λιμουζίνες. Σκοπός, φαντάζομαι, είναι να μην υπάρξει κανένας βομβαρδισμός, και όχι να σκοτώθεί «μόνο» ο βασιλιάς της Ιορδανίας ή η πρωθυπουργός της Νέας Ζηλανδίας.

Πάντως αν σκέφτεται όντως ο Πούτιν να στείλει κανέναν διηπειρωτικό πύραυλο προς Λονδίνο μεριά, δεν θα βρει καλύτερη στιγμή.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2022)

Σάδακ για να ικανοποιήσουμε και τη Μέγκι που διαμαρτύρεται στο άλλο νήμα ότι δεν έχουμε καλή προφορά. Το πάρκο είναι στο ανατολικό Λονδίνο. Το παλάτι του Ουεστμίνστερ στο δυτικό. Απόψε θα πεσει στους εφτά βαθμούς. Θα περάσουν καλά οι... πώς τους λέμε αυτούς που περιμένουν στην ουρά; Εντωμεταξύ έτσι όπως τους δειχνουν τον έναν δίπλα στον άλλο χωρίς μάσκες εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι η Ελισάβετ θα παρει πολλούς μαζί της.
Το πρόβλημα με τα λεωφορεία είναι επίσης το πώς τους μοιράζεις ώστε να μην είναι όλοι οι ομοϊδεάτες μαζί, για να μην γίνουν στόχος. Υπάρχει κι άλλη λύση. Να τους πάνε στο παλάτι π.χ. ή σε κάποιο από τα υπουργεία που είναι απέναντι από την εκκλησία και έχουν αίθουσες δεξιώσεων, και τους προσφέρουν καφέ κι αναψυκτικά για να έχουν κάτι να κάνουν, και να περπατήσουν όλοι μαζί μέχρι την εκκλησία που είναι δίπλα. Ή να τους βάλουν όλους στο ξενοδοχείο που είναι απέναντι από το αββαείο, που είναι και μεγάλο και αρκετών αστέρων, και να πάνε με τα πόδια απέναντι. Επίσης τα κτίρια της αρχιεπισκοπής που είναι απέναντι από την εκκλησία περιλαμβάνουν και χώρους φιλοξενίας.
Και επειδή κοίταξα παλιότερες βασιλικές κηδείες, είδα ότι περπατάνε πίσω από το φέρετρο και οι αρχηγοί κρατών, που μια χαρά λύνει το πρόβλημα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 17, 2022)

SBE said:


> Θα περάσουν καλά οι... πώς τους λέμε αυτούς που περιμένουν στην ουρά;


Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση τους λες ίσως και προσκυνητές. Πώς αποκαλείται όμως γενικά ένας _queuer;_ Σειραναμένων; Όρθιος διεκδικητής προτεραιότητας; (Ουραίος) σπόνδυλος;

Όχι βέβαια ότι εκπλήσσομαι που δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη στην ελληνική…


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 17, 2022)

SBE said:


> Υπάρχει κι άλλη λύση. Να τους πάνε στο παλάτι π.χ. ή σε κάποιο από τα υπουργεία που είναι απέναντι από την εκκλησία και έχουν αίθουσες δεξιώσεων, και τους προσφέρουν καφέ κι αναψυκτικά για να έχουν κάτι να κάνουν, και να περπατήσουν όλοι μαζί μέχρι την εκκλησία που είναι δίπλα. Ή να τους βάλουν όλους στο ξενοδοχείο που είναι απέναντι από το αββαείο, που είναι και μεγάλο και αρκετών αστέρων, και να πάνε με τα πόδια απέναντι. Επίσης τα κτίρια της αρχιεπισκοπής που είναι απέναντι από την εκκλησία περιλαμβάνουν και χώρους φιλοξενίας.
> Και επειδή κοίταξα παλιότερες βασιλικές κηδείες, είδα ότι περπατάνε πίσω από το φέρετρο και οι αρχηγοί κρατών, που μια χαρά λύνει το πρόβλημα.


Μάλλον έχουν αλλάξει οι ανάγκες ως προς την ασφάλεια: διαβάζω ότι μετά την κηδεία ο υπουργός εξωτερικών θα δεξιωθεί τους ξένους ηγέτες στο Ντινς Γιαρντ, δίπλα στο Αββαείο. Aυτό λογικά σημαίνει πως δεν θ' ακολουθήσουν το φέρετρο μέχρι την Αψίδα του Ουέλινγκτον, και όντως, η επίσημη ανακοίνωση απ' το παλάτι κάνει λόγο μόνο για τη βασιλική οικογένεια και στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις της Κοινοπολιτείας. (Πριν την κηδεία, οι επίσημοι προσκεκλημένοι θα περάσουν από το Κοινοβούλιο και το Λάνκαστερ Χάουζ, και το προηγούμενο βράδυ θα δειπνήσουν στο Μπάκιγχαμ.)

Ως προς τη διαμονή, φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιοι θα επιλέξουν να μείνουν στις πρεσβευτικές κατοικίες των χωρών τους, όπως ακούγεται για τον Μπάιντεν. Οι εστεμμένες κεφαλές της Ευρώπης μάλλον θα φιλοξενηθούν στο ίδιο το Μπάκιγχαμ. Και οι υπόλοιποι σε ξενοδοχείο…


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2022)

Έπαθαν πάλι υστερία οι δημοσιογράφοι (αυτή τη φορά στο in.gr) επειδή το BBC ανέφερε τον Παύλο Γλύξμπουργκ ως «πρίγκιπα-διάδοχο της Ελλάδας» (Crown Prince of Greece). Βούιξε το τουίτερ!









Το BBC ανέστησε τη βασιλεία στην Ελλάδα - Σάλος με βίντεο που εμφανίζει τον Παύλο ως πρίγκιπα της χώρας | in.gr


Στα ολοήμερα αφιερώματα για τον θάνατο της βασίλισσας Ελισάβετ στη Βρετανία, παρελαύνουν μεταξύ άλλων και αρκετοί γαλαζοαίματοι. Μεταξύ αυτών και ο Παύλος Γλύξμπουργκ που το BBC τον ανακήρυξε πρίγκιπα της Ελλάδας




www.in.gr





Νόμιζα ότι είχε λυθεί το ζήτημα τα πρώτα κιόλας χρόνια μετά το δημοψήφισμα που κατάργησε τη μοναρχία. 

Λοιπόν, από δύο πηγές:

the following heirs apparent to deposed monarchies use the title of Crown Prince *as a title used by international courtesy* (μέσα και ο Παύλος)








Crown prince - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





[...] It is important to note that deposed royals obviously don’t have their titles recognised in the countries they used to reign, and when other people, or even themselves, style them by these titles it is a matter of courtesy and a way to show respect for the role they used to perform.

As a general rule, when a King is deposed, he keeps the title of King to the day he dies, but his heir, who would someday succeed him as monarch, continues to be styled by a title usually held by the heir to the throne, e.g., when Peter II, the former King of Serbia, died, his son continued to use the title of Crown Prince. [...]








Why do royals from deposed monarchies keep their titles?


Visit the post for more.




royalcentral.co.uk





Οπότε πραγματικά δεν νομίζω ότι οι δημοσιογράφοι του BBC συνωμοτούν για την επαναφορά της μοναρχίας στη χώρα μας.


----------



## cougr (Sep 19, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Πώς αποκαλείται όμως γενικά ένας _queuer;_


Για τον «professional queuer» έχουμε πάντως τον «περιμενάκια» (ή «περιμενατζή»).


----------



## cougr (Sep 19, 2022)

Ρωτάω φίλο, νεοφερμένο από την Ελλάδα, για το πώς λέγονται αυτοί που περιμένουν στην ουρά, όπως για παράδειγμα οι προσκυνητές της βασίλισσας, και εισπράττω την απάντηση... «μαλάκες».


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2022)

Καθυστερημένα, μια που στις 18/9 έφευγα ταξίδι κι έτσι δεν είδα την κηδεία (την είδα χτες που γύρισα). 
Στις 18 ο ταξιτζής με πήγε μέσω Κωλοπετεινίτσας στο σταθμό, γιατί είχαν κλείσει τους δρόμους και γιατί δύο εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι είχαν έρθει στο Λονδινο για την κηδεία. Το ένα εκατομμύριο το συνάντησα στο δρόμο με το ταξί κι ενώ είχα ξεκινήσει νωρίς για το αεροδρόμιο κατάληξα να τρέχω στο τέλος. 
Πάει κι αυτό, τελείωσε, πέρασαν και μέρες, δόθηκε στη δημοσιότητα το πιστοποιητικό θανάτου της Ελισάβερ όπου αναφέρεται ως επάγγελμα "Her Majesty the Queen" ενώ εγώ νόμιζα ότi αυτό είναι τιτλος και επάγγελμα είναι σκέτο το "Βασίλισσα", και τώρα πιά μας μένει το νέο νόμισμα. Από το Δεκέμβριο στα πορτοφόλια μας. Θα πάω να αγοράσω όσο υπάρχουν ακόμα σε στοκ αυτά τα σουβέρ με το γραμματόσημο με το στυλιζαρισμένο προφίλ της Ελισάβετ, αυτό που δεν είχε ποτέ σχέση με την πραγματικότητα αλλά που μικρή το έβλεπα σε φακέλους και σκεφτόμουν τι ωραίο αυτό το κορίτσι στο προφίλ. 
Στο μεταξύ διάβαζα ότι η Μαργαρίτα της Δανίας που την αναφέραμε, τώρα που εκλεισε τα 50 χρόνια στο θρόνο εκανε ένα δώρο στα εγγόνια της, τους αφαίρεσε τους τίτλους. Αυτό που λέγανε ότι θα γίνει στο ΗΒ. Αλλού το όνειρο κι αλλού το θαύμα. 
Σχετικά με το BBC και τον Crown Prince, μου κάνει εντύπωση που στην Ελλάδα 50 χρόνια αργότερα είμαστε ακόμα τόσο ανασφαλείς που μας ανησυχούν κάτι τέτοια ή που νομίζουμε ότι όλοι συνωμοτούν εναντίον μας, αλλά αυτό ειναι άλλη συζήτηση.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 1, 2022)

Τα γραμματόσημα θ' αλλάξουν περισσότερο απ' ό,τι περίμενα:

‘Eventually it will just be a barcode, won’t it?’ Why Britain’s new stamps are causing outrage and upset (_The Guardian_)

Βγήκε και το νέο βασιλικό μονόγραμμα, που επαναφέρει το στέμμα «Τυδώρ» που χρησιμοποιείτο επισήμως από τους προκατόχους της Ελισάβετ.



Η κηδεία είχε όμορφους ύμνους· κάποια στιγμή ίσως παρακολουθήσω και τη δεύτερη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2022)

Μα δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον και τόσα πολλά γραμματόσημα. Μπορείς να τυπώσεις στο σπιτι π.χ. τους φακέλους, και σου τυπώνει έναν γραμμοκώδικα. 
Όλα τα σύμβολα τα είχαν προφανώς ετοιμάσει από καιρό, 
Παρεμπιπτόνtως...


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 10, 2022)

Να τα έκρυβε άραγε η Ελισάβετ κάτω απ' τα μαλλιά της τόσα χρόνια; Κοιτούσα φωτογραφίες τις προάλλες, και ο Φίλιππος δεν είχε τέτοια αφτιά.

ΥΓ: Ωραίο το λατινικό έτος φέτος… MMXXII. Γράμματα σε ζευγάρια είχαμε επίσης το 2000 (MM), το 2002 (MMII) και το 2020 (MMXX)· η επόμενη τετράδα ξεκινάει σε 178 χρόνια (MMCC, MMCCII, MMCCXX, MMCCXXII).


----------

